# Help Big Matt problems



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

I came home the other day to find my Katie and one of my Yorkies out playing in the sprinkler. Katie is one hugh matt now. They must have been in and out of it all day. I have no idea how it even got turned on since it isn't on a timer. She look's like the marshmellow puff girl. Is there anything I can use to help get some of the matt's out without hurting her? I have tried some of that kid's no tangle stuff with rotten results. And I sure hate to have to shave her. Please e-mail me with your advise. Also I am calling around the local dog groomer's to see what if anything can be done. Heck my Yorkie came out clean with not even a tangle. 
Judy


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

The coat handler conditioner says that you can use it full strenght to remove mats.

Good luck, it may take awhile, you can cut up throught the mat not across.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes.

I would use a really GOOD conditioner, the best one you have and put it on some of the mats and try to brush them out  Only clipping with a small scissor if you need help or it is really close to the skin. I would do it in sections and give little breaks.

I had a bunch turn up on Gucci's stomach over vacation from wearing her harness so much. Argh. I just had to take my time and be patient.

Bummer 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Judy, it will take some time, but if you can hold out, you will be able to get them removed. 

As already mentioned, the Coat Handler Conditioner may give you an advantage, but if you can't get it, see if you can get a good dog groomer's spray in conditioner that you can use.

Try not to be frustrated while you work on her - for your own sake. Good luck!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Judy,

Just keep working at the mats on her coat, section by section, little by little, giving her breaks once in awhile. It might take you a couple of days to get through her whole coat.

Whenever I'd leave Lincoln with my parents when we went on vacation, my mom would walk him every day which left him with HUGE mats in a harness shape all over his body. My hubby called it "the Ring of Saturn" - it was awful. It would usually take me several hours over 2 days to work everything out. It is easy to get frustrated but it can be done. Good luck!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It may take a while, but try just working one section of the body at a time. Even if it takes a few days. I had to do that with Kodi. A few months ago he was so matted, I worked on him for 3 days. Also, when you spray on the detangler or conditioner, I find that if you work it into the mat with your fingers, it helps separate the hair a little, so it is easier to get apart. 

Also, I use a small cuticle scissor and cut up through the mat. This helps break up some of the hair.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

PS - Katie looks adorable.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

You've got some great advice, I only wanted to add that on top of patience and great conditioner/detangler, what helps me take the mats out is a great comb that was recommended to me on this forum. It's called Evlolution comb with rotating bristles, it's been a coat saver for Bugsy. Here's a link, although I was able to get it from a local pet supply store. I have all three combs: medium, shedding and flea.

http://www.pet-shop.net/html/comb.html

Also, a good pin brush without the little round balls on the tips is a must. 
Good luck,


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree, Julia. The combs with the rotating teeth are great. They slide throuogh the hair and don't pull. I have a Chris Christianson pin brush, a large tooth comb and the comb with rotating teeth.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Michele,

Which Chris Christianson pin brush do you recommend? The one I have I got from a beauty supply and it's ok, but not great.

Thanks,


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I really have good results also with the rotating tooth comb and large tooth comb


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julia, I got the CC brush at a local dog show. I'm not sure which one it is, but I only paid about $22 for it. I wasn't going for the $55 one. This is a neutral colored wooden pin brush. If you go to Cherrybrook.com, I think it is the Little Wonder brush.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I use the Greyhound comb and brush that I ordered from the Ashley Craig website (they make the Greyhound brand). I really like both the brush and comb! I ordered the Small Short Pin brush and they were out so they gave me the wooden one with the Havanese impression and engraved Kubrick's name on it for free. It's a very pretty brush and works wonderfully. That's what I call great customer service!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I just got in the All systems pin brush, and a greyhound comb that are both for static, Reece and Preston have static all the time, I thought it would go away after winter but no..:frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just got a rotating toothed comb today and Jasper did much better with me combing him. eace: Seemed to not hurt him as much. I also got a Furminator-- and didn't read til after I was done "not to use on non-shedding dogs." I didn't get the results they show with labs and goldens ( a room full of fur) but I did get out loose hairs and he was really shiny--- could this hurt his coat? It's sort of like going through his coat with a flee comb.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I *love* the rotating tooth comb. I bought it by accident the first day I had Milo. I use it every day and then often, but not always brush him with a pin brush. So far so good. I really haven't had to deal with anything more than the "clicked" mustache, the little bit of matting from the top knot and a tiny bit on his belly. As long as it works I'll continue what I'm doing.

BTW, I loved that comb so much that I bought one for a girl at the office who has a bichon who matts all the time.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I really like the rotating teeth comb. It seems to slide easier through the mat and not pull like a regular comb.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I think the combs with the rotating teeth are great. I would highly recommend baby powder. Shake powder on the mat - work it in with your fingers and then use the rotating comb in small sections. The pup must be dry. It can get pretty messy especially when they shake out their coat. I can't remember where I heard about this trick but it truly works great. 

Arlene


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I find that using the coat handler condition 8:1 after bathing, then blow drying help gets the mats down, and I also have to brush every 2-3 days. I also use the coat handler leave in conditioner between baths.


----------



## aradelat (Jun 13, 2007)

Ack. Pablo has developed mats in both sides of his mustache. He won't let me near them -- growls, pulls his head back and bares his teeth. Any suggestions, I don't want to have his face clipped or shaved. Thanks.
s


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Coat Handlers was not good for Kodi. Pretty much anything works on Shelby. I have been using Isle of Dogs or Plush Puppy shampoo and conditioner. I like the IOD detangler very much. I haven't used all th Plush Puppy products yet, but I really like the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How is the dematting coming along? I hope you've gotten them all out!

Kara


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Kara. I have most of them out now. However with the new puppy and Katie playing so much I must brush her every night now. Boy she tangles up fast. Must be from dragging her little brother all around by her hair.

Judy


----------

